# Bench hook/Shooting board



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

couple of things I've been wanting to make is a good bench hook and a shooting board. 
This weekend was one of those weekends were you couldn't pull me out of the shop. *S* :dance3: I was just into it!! Late Friday I got a bug up my butt to finally get at and knock these two jobs finished and off of my to do list. 

The bench hook is pretty straight forward with the exception of the T-track. Since a one size does not fit all I endeavored to give myself as much flexibility as possible. To that end I used T track and track blocks (woodpeckers #tblock14). Incorporating the tblocks allows me to place a varying thickness's of wood at the business end rather than having a single piece permanently affixed to the end of the bench hook. Construction is nothing more than 3/4" BB, T track routed in. Hook is 6/4" cherry.

The shooting board is a bit more elaborate. 3/4" BB play as a base. Top is 3 pieces of 1/2" phenolic ply. Standard t track. and the runway has a 3" strip of UHMW tape. (this stuff works great so far!!! time will tell for the long run). the "dog" portion of the board is just a custom jig I made up. How well it works we shall see. So far, it looks to be a keeper. Allowing for straight 90's on one end, the other end allows for 45's in either direction just by flipping it around. The donkey ear took more time to fabricate than anything else. In the end, I have to say that it is absolutely dead on 45 degrees. 

Next few days in the shop will be spent hoovering over the worksharp 3000 :dance3:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Bill,

When you build a shooting board you do it right !

Nice work.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That looks like something Bridge City ought to be selling. Beautiful!!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Excellent work Bill.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

When you are "into it" you aren't kidding! Very high end quality there.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for the kind words everyone!! *S* I really wanted a shooting board and a bench hook, so the plan was to have an exercise in angles. The bench hook, not so much, but the shooting board.. whew!!! 

Materials were nothing more than materials I had laying around the shop. Give or take: 
2/3rd of a 30x50 sheet of bb
most of a 24" square piece of phenolic
T track that I had tossed in the corners, I like to buy 40-48 pieces and cut to fit.then save what doesn't get used. 
Phenolic tape: hartville tool,, 15 bucks (I think?) for a roll
Woodpecker TBLOCKS were a couple bucks each. 
4 misc knobs and bolts..


----------

